# COMPETITION: How Much Do You LOVE GBAtemp?



## Opium (Feb 14, 2007)

This Valentine's Day be our Valentine. We have not one but *three R4 DS's* up for grabs for the lucky suitors thanks to the R4 DS Team. All you have to do is answer the simple question *'How much do you LOVE GBAtemp?'*

*Competition:*
 The aim is to compose an entry that shows how much you love GBAtemp. It could be virtually anything: a poem, an amusing photoshopping, a photograph of you baking a cake in the shape of our mascot, making GBAtemp crop circles that appear in Google Earth. Whatever you fancy. The idea is that everyone has their own idea of love, show us how much you love GBAtemp in your own special way.
*Rules:*
 One Entry per person, forum account required.
 You must post your entry in the competition thread and clearly indicate that it is your entry.
 Entries should not require the installation of additional software.
 Entries must not include any illegal, pornographic or offensive material. Entries that are unsuitable will be removed.
 The competition ends *February 28th*.
*Prize:*
 One R4 DS
 There will be *three winners*









*Judging:*
 Judging will be conducted by the Staff.
 Entries will be judged on creativity and dedication.
 The winning entries will be announced shortly after the competition closes on February 28th.
Many thanks to the R4 DS Team for supplying the prizes for this competition! We hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's Day and we look forward to seeing your entries. Most importantly have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ENTRY INFORMATION*

Entries are to be posted in this thread, ONLY ONE ENTRY PER PERSON! If you post an entry but change it at a later date before the end of the competition please clearly indicate which submission is your entry.

If you're submitting a story, poem, writing of any kind submit it as text rather than linking to a Microsoft Word document. If you're submitting an image either embed it in your post with  or provide a link. For any other creative project please provide all relevant material or links to them.

Please limit all unnecessary chatter in this thread.

[/size]

[b]Resources:[/b]

[url=http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/mascot.png]GBAtemp Mascot Head[/url] (2132x1625)


----------



## Taras (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry:

I love GBAtemp this much

|-----------------------------|


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it as much as I will name my first born child GBATemp!, hell yeah:

*He will be called: "GBATemp Turok"
and if its a girl: "NDSTemp"

ok... and since you were asking for it, I will name my next dog: PSPtemp*


----------



## shanti.vt1 (Feb 14, 2007)

How much do I love my DS!!!!!!!!!!

Well All I can say is it keeps my Kids very busy and keeps me very happy to sit around and Drink my BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Shanti!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelcage (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOO much for say how much !!


----------



## khalidosan (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it as much as the times I refresh the page daily(nobody can count that high believe me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )I love You Gbatemp!!!


----------



## SynGamer (Feb 14, 2007)

I love thee with all the cells in my body, which provide me the necessary motion skills to visit GBAtemp and spend countless hours sidetracking myself from less important work such as college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, this is my entry...


----------



## Longbaugh (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBAtemp.net with every part of my body, including my peepee.

Therefore I deserve free stuff.


----------



## Opium (Feb 14, 2007)

If anyone wants to use the GBAtemp mascot head for anything in their entry. i.e. Print out and stick to their dog, you can grab it below.

GBAtemp Mascot (2132x1625)


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my entry,


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 14, 2007)

A day with GBAtemp:

_I open my browser
just scream, "WOWZER!"
when I see new G6 updates
and someone's dog ate their pet Bowser

Reading like crazy all night-z and all day-z
my eyes gone so lazy,
my mouse is a daisy!

When the sad homework time comes to,
I am departed from GBAtemp,
the only positive thing out of this I think,
"At least there will be more updates tomorrow!"_




An awesome poem written by juggernaut911

YAY!?!?! (Honors Language Arts better of paid off!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
LOOK AT MY SIG FOR CRYING REALLY LOUD!!!


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Feb 14, 2007)

Poem for GBA Temp.
---
Everyday I come here,
to look at the news
Everyday I come here,
to read your reviews

You are the heart of my internets,
you are like my thighs,
You are the heart of my internets,
absorbing my fries

You rock my life,
you rock my soul,
You rock my life,
I'm as hard as a pole

GBA Temp,
you are so great.
I'd give all my hemp,
just remain in my state.
---
Entry by Jamesco.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## monaug5 (Feb 14, 2007)

The GBATEMP Poem/Rap Monaug5 aka Jester's Entry to the competition

I great Place for all round news,
GBATemp gets rid of my blues
whether its reading reviews
or listening to video game news.

I favour this site among the rest
with GBATEMP their is no contest 
Whether your from the UK or Timbuktu 
GBATEMP has news and reviews that aids you.

Opium, Costello and many more GBATEMP Staff we all adore
their skills more noticeable than a lions roar
As days Fly past
updates and downloads coming in fast.
Perfection of another class.

To me they are bigger than MicroSoft but silent and swift like ninjas
But the quality thats produced never hinders

Keep on revolutionizing GBATEMP because your a godsend
You never know what glories ahead.

GBATEMP are the revolution before the Wii
They are within the hearts of you and ME

The Futures Bright 
The Future's Gaming
Whats ever you do keep on playing!

Jester's Entry


----------



## zeph (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it as much as I love smoking pot.
That's quite a lot.

It goes hand-in-hand with a DS quite well, as a matter of fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2007)

EDIT: Yeah, this is my entry.

...but that doesn't mean I won't change it near the end of the compo date...

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright here it is, my video. I love you guys so much, you probably won't be able to comprehend the massive magnitude of the love I put into this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGGyujRcATg

Edit:
I just want you guys to know that this is NOT my final entry, now that I have my camera working I am going to upload my new video soon. I have spent over four hours working on it now, I hope you guys will like it.....


----------



## Tanas (Feb 14, 2007)

Not as much as I use to love... GBANOW!


----------



## Foie (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBAtemp *A LOT*!


----------



## boogers_ (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry:






Little bit about it..
It's based on a psp wallpaper I made for my friend's little sister who really likes kirby. If anyone wants the original to use for their psp, I can post that up too.
It wasn't meant to be snzzy with the graphics, but rather.. just something cute, a child would enjoy.


----------



## nunofgs (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBAtemp so much that I'm going to make their logo out of LEDs and spread them all over Boston!

(... too soon?)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBATemp so much a little bit of pee comes out when I think of it.


----------



## Gnuh (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has made a Valentines +GBAtemp R4 skin yet.


----------



## Golds (Feb 14, 2007)

this is my entry
GBATemp is my favorite website!


----------



## hankysmoo (Feb 14, 2007)

GBATemp I

Love so much, DS & Wii!

Thank You, Flash Cart please.


-Hank's Haiku


----------



## Bullshirt (Feb 14, 2007)

I


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Feb 14, 2007)

i love gbatemp as much as i love my penis


----------



## ninomalo (Feb 14, 2007)

I just love GBATemp. I'm about to be 29 and play GBA and NDS games and GBATemp is my #1 source. Thanks GBATemp!


----------



## XxDaSaMixX (Feb 14, 2007)

*I LOVE YOU GBAtemp.net
*

I am in love with you GBAtemp.NET!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But not always….…At first, I was surfing across waves of crummy and cruel web sites, in search of a home for my geekdom to melt with and become one.  Until my friend, Google, showed me to the light.  This light I have longed for forever. I never new such bliss could exist.  Each and every day, I lust for you. I nervously, and impatiently fret around in school, until 3.05 when the bell sounds, and I am finally free. I am finally free to meet up with my love, GBAtemp.net.  We share news, and information with each other, and I love your liveliness.  You tickle me joyously, with great news, and unbiased reviews, and I can sleep easily with the fact that there will be more of you the next day.  I love logging in and out of you everyday, and I know you love it too.  Of course I have protection, and its on each time I log into you.  I don’t want anyone stealing my key to your love. After I’m done logging in, I post all over you.  It feels great posting on you because I can express myself all over you.  I also, love it when you post back at me, and it always gets all in my face.  I also love your friends as well. You have thousands of them. I love posting at them, and I think they like posting at me too, but I’m not sure.  Don’t get mad GBAtemp.net, you are my one true love, the others are just my associates.  But maybe, whenever we are all trap in a thread, we can all post at each other, and have even more fun….Maybe.  I love you GBAtemp.net.  I really do.  And if you don’t love me, I still love you.  I hope you have a great and loveful Valentines Day my love, and remember, I know where you live. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sincerely,






 XxDaSaMixX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












By the way, Im NOT gay.


----------



## sven0602 (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBAtemp, too! Its the worlds best Website! Everyday news about Nds,Wii ...! Everyday i go to this page!!!

It´s my favorite website!


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I love gbatemp so much, I stole my friend's toys to make this video




this is the gbatemp fan club dancing because they love gbatemp. it is a large party with lively music and fun dancing. why don't you click and have fun too?

(almost as awesome as gbatemp, without it I would be completely lost. Better than gamespot or ign that only provide commercial news, and better than gamesradar that only makes fun of commercial news, not only does it give me the best news on nds homebrew, it also lets me have lots of fun and talk to alot of cool people. I am so glad i made this my #1 instead of maxconsole, everyone here is so knowledgeable and cool, which only makes the awesome content gbatemp gives us even better)


----------



## zektor (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBATemp enough to post this even AFTER working 13 grueling Valentine's Day retail hours!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, this is my entry.
I have no idea if I'm eligible for a prize or not... it doesn't matter.
GBAtemp picked me up when I was down, and continues to do so daily.
Happy Valentines day to:
Laguerzinho, tshu, Orc, OrR, TPi, Linkiboy, veho, tama mog, Shinji, dafatkid, hitto, lookout, .TakaM, Eruonen, Golds, Extreme Coder, Harsky, dice, PiNa, 5uck3rpunch, Takeshi, mikesinclair, Jax, Mucuna, kingeightsix, FAST6191, Mehdi, Bitbyte, OSW, nintendofreak, Squiffy, HugeCock, Verocity, GameGeezer, Psyfira, matt1freek, Hanafuda, RayorDragonFall, Westside, [M]artin, Xflash, Qpido, ShadowXP, corbs132, cruddybuddy, 754boy, yuyuyup, jumpman, sinkhead, Dirtie, and all the people I've done sigs and avatars for, and about a hundred others that I'm gonna kick myself for not mentioning.

Extra special happy Valentines to Costello and Opium for being big ol' sweethearts, and Shaun and Thug and all the rest of the top brass for welcoming me into the fold.

I love GBAtemp, and I shall not forsake thee!

Here's your card...


----------



## Foie (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmm...

What can I do with tempy... I'll probably dream of the most genius entry ever tonight.  I really would like an R4...


----------



## Navarr (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just going to be flat-out with it.

I Love GBAtemp.net

Not in the fanboish, "OMG HEIL GBATEMP!" *raises hand in air*
But in the "You need some money?" *takes the 5 cents he has and gives it over*

GBAtemp always keeps me up to date, its always full of information, and their is a full community here, if i ever wanted to take part in it.

So this valentines day, I say Thank You GBAtemp, for being such a good informational site, for having such a good community, and for pulling off freaking awesome stunts like giving away 3 R4DS SLOT-1 ROMCARTS.

I may not be important, but all I can say to possibly try to prove a fraction of my love for GBAtemp:

I Love GBA Temp times (((Infinity^Inifity)^Infinity)^Infinity)^Infinity and Beyond!

Thank You, GBATemp!


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry for the competition.  Hope you like it and good luck to everyone here.


GBAtemp – the best site in the world.
By Grubbymitts


It was St. Valentine’s day.  I was settled in for a quiet day, resting, feet up, laptop on and surfing the pages of GBAtemp when the doorbell rang.    Diedre, my wife of ten years, got up from the sofa and went to answer the door.
“Simon, it’s my mother!”
Oh dear God! What did she want?
My mother-in-law, or Grizzly Adams as I like to call her, stormed into the living room.
“I see you’re here!” she snapped.
“It is my house!” I retaliated.
“Simon, don’t talk to my mother like that!” Diedre told me.  “Sorry, mother.”

Doris, the gorgon, stared at me.  I turned away before I faced a life of petrifaction.  The ogress before me, attired in a pink dress with matching hat, was the size of a mountain, a danger to shipping. “Are you getting off your idle backside so that I can sit down?” she spat.
Diedre pleaded with her eyes for me not to start an argument.  I had told my wife time after time that she needed to stand up to her termagant of a mother, but she refused to believe that there was anything wrong with her.  Reluctantly, I stood up and let the old hag have my beloved sofa all to her self.  The mad cow almost sat on my laptop.
“Shift this piece of crap too!” she yelled, hurling my laptop to the floor.  “GBAtemp?  What kind of pussyboy plays on a DS?  Real men hack their PSPs with Dark_Alex’s  firmware and only surf Maxconsole!!!”
My blood boiled, but for the sake of my marriage, I let her transgression go.
“Make me a cup of tea!” the battleaxe demanded.  Diedre began to move toward the kitchen but the witch said, “Not you, dear.  Your pathetic excuse for a husband can do it.”

I bit my tongue and went to brew her tea.  From in the kitchen I could hear the old shrew slagging me off.
“He hasn’t got a job.  He’s run up thousands of pounds in debt.  He can’t even give me a grandchild!  You’d do best to leave him!”

I finished making the cup of tea and took it into her.  She snatched it off me without a thank you and took a long sip.  Her face contorted and she spat out the tea.  A tablespoon of salt in a cuppa does that.
“You nasty, horrid man!” she screamed, and threw the scalding tea at me.  I jumped out of the way, but the tea hit the laptop screen.  Sparks flew out of it and my beloved portable pc died a premature, painful death.  I sank to my knees and sobbed.
“That’ll teach you!” the nag cackled.  “Now, make me a proper cup of tea, you worthless pimple on the arse of humanity!”
I slowly rose to my feet, fists clenched, my eyes aflame.   “You evil, twisted, depraved, baneful old crow!” I declared.
“HOW DARE YOU!” shrieked the harpy on my sofa.  “I’ll skin you alive!”

Doris stood up and advanced upon me.  Twenty five stone of fat, useless whore of Satan, with fire in her eyes reached out to strangle me.  Just as she was about to grab my neck, my laptop rose from the dead. GBAtemp’s homepage flashed up and I heard an angry roar emanate from my laptop’s speakers.  Ethereal hands, made up of tiny noughts and ones reached from the screen and grabbed the harpy around her ample waist.  Doris tried to shake them off, but their grip was too strong. 
“Diedre!  Help your poor mother!” the crone cried, as she batted away at GBAtemp’s vengeful hands.

Diedre rushed over to help her mother, but something was wrong.  However much Diedre pulled her mother, the hands’ grip tightened.  Suddenly, the laptop’s screen began to ripple.  I blinked as I saw teeth, rows and rows of tiny, sharp gnashers, appear all over GBAtemp’s homepage.  The hands dragged my mother-in-law towards the screen.  The teeth crunched and my mother-in-law began to sink into the laptop’s gaping maw.

The banshee wailed as GBAtemp chewed and chomped on her.  Diedre tried to pull her mother from the laptop, but it was no good.  I grabbed my wife and pulled her away, before she too was eaten alive.
Within seconds almost all of the crazed crone had been devoured, but even to the end she spat a tirade of filth at me.  I made notes, she was very creative. 
“Rot in the deepest, darkest, dankest depths of Hell, you foul demon!” I yelled, throwing my head back and laughing maniacally.  “Even Dark Freaking Alex can’t help you now!”
“Leave him, Diedre!” screeched the harridan as the laptop pulled the last of her in.
“Yes, mother!” Before the echoes of my mother-in-law’s dying screams had stopped bouncing around the room, Diedre had packed her suitcase, hailed a cab and flitted.
GBAtemp burped and the fishwife’s hat flew out of the screen.  I ducked as it shot past my head and hit the wall behind me.  I picked it up and placed it on the mantelpiece, a reminder of the day GBAtemp slew a dragon.

The next morning I awoke to the sound of my doorbell ringing continuously.  I clutched my head as the celebratory hangover kicked in and the doorbell sounded like Big Ben going off in my bonce.  I staggered to the front door, tripping over discarded beer cans and a half-eaten kebab.
I opened the door and saw a man standing on my doorstep.  He was dressed in black trousers, a white shirt and a black leather jacket.  His head was shaven and his eyes were dark and cold.
“Mr Mitts?” he asked.  “I have an order here from your credit supplier to collect three thousand pounds.  Do you have that available in cash, Mr Mitts?”
I shook my head.  “Then, I have no choice but to repossess items from your house until I have collected enough to pay off your debt.”
I nodded and let him in.  I wasn’t about to pick a fight with him, I could barely see straight.  The bailiff walked into my living room and began to take stock of my belongings.

“You look worn out,” I told the bailiff as he worked.   “Have you been busy this morning?”
The bailiff nodded.  “Yeah, a few people didn’t want to pay.  I had to convince them, if you know what I mean.”  He rubbed his swollen knuckles.  “Tiring work.”
“Indeed.  Well, you’ll get no hassle from me,” I replied.  I removed the beer cans from my sofa.  “In fact, please consider this laptop.”  I handed him the laptop, still powered up.   “As you can see it works a treat and it’s currently logged onto a most interesting site: GBATemp.  Have you heard of it?”
“GBAtemp?” the bailiff sneered.  “Are you a wussy DS owner?  Real men play PSPs!”
I smiled and turned away as I heard the screams fill the air.


The End.


----------



## Omero (Feb 14, 2007)

As one of the 3 original founders of GBAtemp, *I had to do something*.
As a fellow GBA and NDS proud owner and addict, *I had to do something*.
As a sore whiner who doesn't even own a proper flash cart, not to mention an R4, *I had to do something*.

Sure I do love GBAtemp, back from the *KiVan* days where we were just 3 guys willing to have fun together and help people all over the world having fun as much as we were. _That's where it all started you know._

But since I used to be admin here, since I still feel somehow as a 'staff member' I really didn't feel 'in place' making up a photoshopping, directing a cool youtube vid, writing down a poem, telling you a fairy tale about how much I love GBAtemp, or whatever.

That's your role guys, not mine.

BUT... I knew I still _had_ to do something to help you out expressing yourself.

A photoshop tutorial? Hell no, I seriously suck at that.
Actor in a youtubeIloveyagbatempvid? Hahahaha good one man.
Being your muse while you write down a poem? Humm... that would work, but I think you would prefer a chick for that... or tits at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... humm..... only fairy tales are left out... sowhat?... hum.... oh.... maybe... if... yes... YES! YES!!! YES I KNOW! NOW I KNOW!

*I'LL BE YOUR FAIRY!!!*





_PS. Yep, that's me guys, with a DIY 100% original fairy dress. Now you can write fairy tales. Ta-dah._

This is my entry.


----------



## trinest (Feb 14, 2007)

I love gbatemp so much if I was the president/primister/other goverment person I'll make a 4 week holiday just for GBAtemp where everyone will party and play DS and post on GBAtemp and if you didn't, you'd go to jail.


----------



## stutte (Feb 14, 2007)

I lurve gbatemp this much:


----------



## OSW (Feb 14, 2007)

My Submission: Story/Image

Once upon time the lord of all things GBA, Rose from his throne and exclaimed "LET THERE BE TEMP" and thus gbatemp was formed. As a result, For an undefined length of time, life was spectacular and his followers loved him greatly. But as was expected of the Great Leader Kim Jong I MEAN he who was spontaneously created of the full name "Gamious Boyius Avdancius", The Great Leader soon became bored. He turned to his loyal followers for suggestions, and to little surprise the bravest and handsomest of the land in the NDS (North Dual Sea) stepped forward. Born in Australia the land of kangaroo and Christened "Hercules", he had faced a grueling childhood. But miraculously, as he came of age 16, a warp portal appeared before his very eyes which lead him to the true lord's world. Realising his true destiny he rejected his previous faith and became a gbatemper, changing his username to OSW.
Now, this brave lad stepped forward and then yelled "I have an Idea my lord, Let me create for you a fine painting showing you in all your glory, for you would then be able to stare at it forever more, as your unfaltering beauty will always entrance!". The lord gleefully responded "Oh! what a wonderful idea OSW, i simply cannot stand to see it, when might it be finished?". The lad replied "for you, tommorow". The duo's conversation slowly wound down and before dusk they were gone.
The next morning OSW trekked up to the lord's castle where the lord himself sat in his throne. OSW spoke confidently "Today my kind celebrate an event called 'Valentine's Day' in which our love released. Prepare your majesty, for this will stun even yourself!" Behind him, thousands of gbatempers combined their strength to lift the great work inside. Finally, It was hung, and the crowd sang "We WUV U!". It was revealed.







The lord was so extremely pleased that he gave OSW a flash cart and loved gbatemp forevermore.


----------



## Pikamus (Feb 14, 2007)

My Entry.

Dear GBA Temp,

Why I love thee,
To begin we must find out what love is.

If it's repetition, same actions, familiarity…
Well this can pass over to visiting GBA temp every morning upon I wake up. Kind of like waking up to a sexy woman, that understands your daily needs.

What if love shows you something you haven’t seen before?
GBA temp shows me new stuff almost everyday and sometimes more than one day.... 

When people ask, are you married?
I take a pause… and take a think about it.

I reply. No, but what I feel is never ending love,

Till death do us part GBA temp.


----------



## ediblebird (Feb 14, 2007)

here is my entry:






Prime minister Blair and I, do not always see eye to eye about things (such as the war in Iraq, and the value of hrth).
But we do agree on how much we love gbatemp, and that the gbatemp mascot tastes good.
Here we see him having a munch on his gbatemp shaped cookie(which I baked for him), while in parliament, which shows his ,and my undying love for gbatemp.
in fact thinking about gbatemp brings tears of joy to my eyes *sniffle*



PS: my wife has the gbatemp's mascots babies inside her.


----------



## panosvlass (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my entry:

Respecttttttttttt to GBATEMP

Thanx for the job you doing there guys.

WE LOVE THIS SITE


----------



## ispofacto (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my entry,

I love GBAtemp even more than the greatest game af all time, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
I think that says it all!


----------



## Wanque (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my 'entry'. It is a poem.

What's that in the air?
It's GBAtemp.
What's that over there?
It's GBAtemp.
I can't find a chair.
Try GBAtemp.
I got mauled by a bear.
No, GBAtemp.

For GBAtemp I would gladly eat gruel
Or bind myself tightly in rope, wire and chains,
To ensure a bright future for humanity's gene pool
It's probably best if I blow out my brains


----------



## inuyasha09 (Feb 14, 2007)

I LOVE GBATEMP SOOO MUCH I WOULD GIVE THEM SOOOMUCH MONEY I LOVE U GBA TEMP MORE THAN LIFE..... WELL CLOSE !!


----------



## desh_thiere (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my entry, it is a short piece of prose that I hope appeals to obsessive GBAtempers like myself.  Thanks GBAtemp, you provide a service that no one else can, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for that.

The day begins, steaming coffee is brewing in my brilliantly sunlit kitchen, yet the coffee is secondary to my true need, a need that must be fulfilled, I must check GBAtemp.  I painstakingly stumble to my computer, the grit under my eyelids feels something akin to sand in my underwear, scraping harsh grains across my bloodshot eyes.  Yet I do not feel this, I feel nothing but hope, hope that my needs of a new game will today be fulfilled.  Today my flashcard will groan under the weight of a 1024 mbit rom, just waiting to be experienced, telling me to call in sick for work, 
telling me the only thing that matters is the game, nothing else.

I click.  Firefox opens, and my homepage pops up with speeds that only ADSL2 can provide, speeds that I still scorn for being far too slow, too slow for me to obsessively check what has become an unchecked and unmitigated desire in my monotonous life.  The GBAtemp homepage loads, I see the scene news, yet this is not the fix I need now.   I must scroll, my middle finger working the scroll wheel with a mind of its own, automatically completing a task it has completed every morning for many months.  Down the page rolls, past the homebrew news and towards the only thing that will quell my desperate desire, the Nintendo DS release information. 

My mind works overtime during the short scroll, I smell the coffee finished in the percolator, a smell of fear and hatred, for I must leave the comfort of my computer chair and face the bitter world of full time work.  Not yet!  Not yet!  I mentally scream, if there is anything at all I need to flash, it must be flashed this morning, all else is pointless in comparison.  My mind justifies this somewhat ridiculous decision.  “If I am late for work, they will fire me, which means I can spend all day playing DS games.” The justification is hollow, hollow and useless, my mind is unfortunately too intelligent to believe itself, the battle is over, I must leave.

But wait! There is a game, a new box image is merging and flowing into the very recesses of my sleep addled mind.  “A new game,” it screams.   My fingers fumble to click on the best ROM site I know, I cannot move with enough speed, it feels like I am swimming upstream to an impossible destination.  Finally, I reach the ROM site, my mouse clicking frantically, eyes searching through the plethora of advertisements to find what I want, the only thing I want, the game.

Download ROM.  Two innocuous and innocent words, yet two words that can make a DS junkie shake with anticipation.  The ROM is down, my DS is ready, ready to be flashed and enjoyed like the breath of my girlfriend on the back of my neck, a feeling I forsake every morning to complete my ritual.  The ritual is complete, I am late for work, yet that does not matter, as I now have what I require and I am happy.  I could not be more happy, my obsession has been fulfilled, thanks to the speed and brilliance of GBAtemp news.  A curse and a blessing, I thank you GBAtemp from the bottom of my DS obsessed heart.


----------



## rayden (Feb 14, 2007)

GBAtemp is my HERO!


----------



## kumario (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry:

When I think of GBAtemp, I feel warm and fuzzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I visit GBAtemp I can't help feeling like this guy: 






It's official, I love you GBAtemp!


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 14, 2007)

THEGAME07 ENTRY 

well let me just start of by saying gbatemp is the best site availble for nintendo ds stuff by far. Very nice reviews, excellent staff members also a brillaint community. Well you asked me to show my love for gbatemp well im not going to im going to show my love to shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Well let me tell you the story about how me and shaun met.

it was that faithfull night when i banged into this charming man with beutifull eyes and charming smile.I was blown away with the site of this young man. So we started to talk, shorty after the conversation we relised the two of us had a connection. He asked me out for dinner i of corse replyed yes.That was the start of our beautiful relationship.

I know all of you are on the edge of your seat while reading this and saying to yourself what happend at dinner. Well it was a fancy place with crystal glasses and incredible china plates(the dinner was his treat of corse). Well the conversation flowed through the dinner. However all of a sudden near the end of the meal i feel shauns foot running all the way up my leg under the table. I shortly got the hint and asked him if he wanted to go back to mines he replyed " With plesure". He payed the bill and we left for my place. 


Well we arrived at my place. As soon as we got out of the taxi shaun picked me up and carried me all the way to my apartment and placed me on the bed. He found the stereo and put on some soothing music. He then started to make his way to the bed very slowly stripping off as he came closer to me. When he eventually got to the bed. Once in the bed i was waiting for the action to start but i looked over and shaun was pale green and looked like he was going to be sick. He suddenly ran out the room Screaming "its a man". I thought he knew from the beggining with just looking at me.  When i got out of the bed i looked to the floor and seen a small bit of paper saying www.gbatemp.net.

The next day i booted up my computer and went onto gbatemp.net so see if the love of my live was on this site about gaming. It did not take me to long to find him but he does not reply to my emails. However i fell in love with this so called GBATEMP because i can stock shaun and watch his every move.

Well shaun i know your reading this Please will you be my VALENTINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(please note this story with fictional and did not happen also thegame07 is not gay) SORRY shaun first staff member i could think of


----------



## dice (Feb 14, 2007)

And even if I don't win, unlike these bastards I will never leave gbatemp!!!

Do I really have to say any more?


----------



## pecet (Feb 14, 2007)

My competition entry:


----------



## D-Trogh (Feb 14, 2007)

I just love it to see how famous GBAtemp is..
Yes.. It's 'famous' ! Why ? Well.. 
- This is a great community
- I don't know an other place where you get the latest news about flashcards, homebrew, games,.. (Well.. there are others.. but they just rip it from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [Is GBAtemp TOO famous ?])
- I love it how fast you get answers here, how the admins and moderators help you out.
- I love GBAtemp because.. well.. NO WORDS can tell why, but I come here almost every day.. It's like rubber band wraped around your neck.. When you try to run away, it does that much of pain that you come back. And when your here, the pain dissapears, because there's always something new..

-Blah-


----------



## LaGzoR (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello,
I go to GBATEMP.NET every day to speak with other people !
I am French and thanks to GBATEMP I can learn and speak english !!
So, I want to say :
Thank you *shaunj66*, *Costello* (_Thank for your answers and you Wiinja: Official GBAtemp Review_) and *Opium* for what do you do every day !

This is for them, all people in GBATEMP who are friendly and for The Valentine's Day :


*____Z_______________________________________Z
____ZZ_____________________________________ZZ
ZZZZZZZ___________________________________ZZZ
ZZZZZZZZ_____________ZZZZZZZ_____________ZZZZZ_____ZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZ_____ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ______ZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ______________ZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZ____ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZ
ZZ_______ZZZZZZ____________________ZZZZZZ___ZZ____ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZ
_______ZZZZZZ_______________________ZZZZZ_ZZ_______ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZ
_______ZZZZZZZ_____________________ZZZZZZZZ__________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZ
_______ZZZ__ZZZZZ_______________ZZZZZZZZZZZ__________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZ
______ZZZZZZ___ZZZZZ_________ZZZZZ___ZGZZZ____________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZ
______ZZZZZ______ZZ___________ZZ______ZBZZ____________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZ
______ZZZZ___00__Z____________Z___00__ZAZ___ZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZ
______ZZZZZ______Z_____________Z______ZZt______________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZ
_______ZZZZZ____ZZ_____________ZZ____ZZZe_______________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
_______ZZZ__ZZZZ_________________ZZZZ_ZZm_______________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
________ZZZ___________________________ZZZZp_____________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
__________ZZZ________ZZZZZZZ________ZZZ__ZZZ___________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
____________ZZZ___________________ZZZ______ZZZ__________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
______________ZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZ___________ZZZZ______ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
_______________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ____________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
______________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_______ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
____________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ__ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
_________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ___ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
_______ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_____ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ__ZZ
_______ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ____Z_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ___Z
_______ZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ__ZZZZZZZZ_____ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ___Z
_______ZZZZZZZ___ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ__ZZZZZZZ______ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZ
_________ZZZZ____ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ____ZZZZ________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
_________________ZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZ__________________ZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZ
_________________ZZZZZZ__ZZZZZZ__________________ZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZ
_________________ZZZZZZ__ZZZZZZ__________________ZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZ
________________ZZZZZZZ__ZZZZZZZ_________________ZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZ
______________ZZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZ_____________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
______________ZZZZZZZZZ_ZZZZZZZZZZZ___________ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*

______________EEEE_________________EEE
___________EEEEEEEEEE__________EEEEEEEEEE
_________EEEEEEEEEEEEE_______EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
________EEEEZZZEEEEEEEEE____EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
________EEEZZZZZEEEEEEEEE__EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_______EEEZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_______EEEZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
______EEEZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
______EEEZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
______EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
______EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_______EEEEEEEEEEEE*GBAtemp.net*EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_______EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
__________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
___________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
____________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
______________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_______________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
_________________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
__________________EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
____________________EEEEEEEEEEEE
______________________EEEEEEEE
________________________EEEE



GBATEMP.NET is the best site for people who like Nintendo !!


----------



## RedIce (Feb 14, 2007)

Gbatemp, will you marry me?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## saccorator (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my reply:

I love GBAtemp so much that I wouldn't know which site to start my day first without you.  Will you be my Valentine?  Is that an R4 for me...you shouldn't have!  No really, I'll gladly accept!


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 14, 2007)

I love gbatemp cuz I made mthrnite's list.



























woot! who needs more than that? forget the R4, I'm a friend of mthr!

(ummm .... about that R4 ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xeorix (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Smuff (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry :


----------



## iza (Feb 14, 2007)

well, here goes nothing... my entry:

I love it sooo much, i said it yesterday in another topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beat you all!!!

.... ...its near the end of the 4th post...

and why do i love GBAtemp soo much? because it's friendly and knowledgable members and admins make it worth spending half my work day and half my nights reading random topics and waiting for more release news!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit; wow, seems like everyone else loves gbatemp as much as i do.... but hey, if charity is love, if i win the r4, i'm giving my flashcart to my neice!!


----------



## sylver78 (Feb 14, 2007)

Haha this is the funniest thread ever !
People would sell their mother for a R4 ! (actually they would say anything to get a free R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
This is why I love gbatemp


----------



## cfk3 (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry (sorry for my english...):


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Feb 14, 2007)

I think mthrnite deserves a free R4!  Glad to be on his list also.  GREAT GUY!

Anyways, here's my entry:  I altered the lettering on a church bulletin sign & almost got caught!











  Who can argue with the 'big guy' upstairs!?  He loves GBATemp.net too!  (but he wants you to send me a R4 for telling you guys)

I'd LOVE a R4 (but not as much as I love GBATEmp.net!)


----------



## schaatsenmenno (Feb 14, 2007)

I Love Gbatemp so mush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that I have not enough time to play on my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm learning English specialy for gbatemp because I'm dutch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is my entry 
see here or VVVVVV there


----------



## NetShira (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBATemp for consistently providing reliable reviews before we spend our own hard earned cash, providing information on the scene before others and the awesome personality of those who visit and provide a daily supply of healthy humor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's how much I LOVE GBATEMP!


----------



## drake7707 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi all, 

i've made a screensaver (programmed from scratch with visual basic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) as entry.

If you encounter any problems , please tell.



			
				from Readme said:
			
		

> Instructions:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> - Put GBATempScreenSaver.scr in your windows directory.
> - If you right click your desktop, tab screensaver, you can select it.
> ...


Download it here


----------



## yee (Feb 14, 2007)

There's my entry =]

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shiatama (Feb 14, 2007)

I love Gbatemp because..

exactely because of things like this competiton
Gbatemp is not only great because of the site itself, the great news, reviews, disscussions..
Although i visit gbatemp nearly every day to see if new DS games were released and what great discussions are going on.
The most important thing about gbatemp is because of it's members and administrators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It's not about the place (site) it's about the people!!!

thank you gbatemp for being there for me when i need some time of.

I love you


----------



## smid (Feb 14, 2007)

Since I can't find words to describe how much I love this site, I asked my tortoise.

A picture says more than a thousand words, as they say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Entry by smid (me)


----------



## spokenrope (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> Anyways, here's my entry:Â I altered the lettering on a church bulletin sign & almost got caught!


----------



## nBrew (Feb 14, 2007)

GBAtemp = moo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(this is really my contribution..)


----------



## JayceMJ (Feb 14, 2007)

I was debating on whether I should use this or not. I didn't quite come out how I expected.

When I first saw the contest I thought,"How could I honestly tell a site I love it?" The first step to love is of course honesty -- well, at least a healthy type of love. And as new you are to me (I've hardly gotten to know you!) I can't honestly say I love you. You're great, you're awesome, and you're all kinds of leetness. But I don't want to end up making things weird between us.

So I decided how can I turn this around to fit my twisted humor in a way I can satirically show tons of love. Idea! A Demotivator poster! Starring someone that might not like GBAtemp! After I made it it didn't quite click right with me, didn't come out quite as I had imagined. The irony from "I beat you because I love you" didn't seem to translate too well, especially with the personification of the website through a mascot. It came out a little _too_ twisted, even for my taste. Maybe I've read too much nospank.net.

My photoshopping skills aren't too great either and that shines through. You can hardly tell that's a belt in Reggie's hand! Took a while to find a picture with Reggie looking so angry though.

I spent quite some time on this which is why I've decided to use it anyways. I hope you at least get some giggles out of it and understand the humor from it or at least get it with some previous knowledge of demotivation posters.






Entry is of course by me: JayceMJ


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> I lurve gbatemp this much:


a winner is you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this means there are only 2 more R4s to win


----------



## iza (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I lurve gbatemp this much:
> ...


serisously, thats an awesome painting... your uber skills make you disqualified though...jk. have fun with your r4.


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 14, 2007)

A love song just for GBAtemp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa47oqD9MMM


----------



## SlyGuy (Feb 14, 2007)

My Entry:

I wake up in the morning feeling lost and confused
I'm a mouse in a maze without NDS news
When I get online things are so smooth and easy
GBAtemp does it right, without being cheesy
Nintendo coverage from Gameboy to Gamecube
Dismantling Wii's, broadcast over YouTube.

GBAtemp should be part of any gamer's diet
Poignant reviews without MaxConsole's bias
If I wanna get updates about ROMs and homebrew
There's no other "temp", I'd rather turn to.
This Valentine's day all the lovers can stick it,
I've got GBAtemp in my heart when I click it!


----------



## spokenrope (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> A love song just for GBAtemp.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa47oqD9MMM



Way to put yourself out there.  I was expecting something really over-the-top-shitty, but it sounded pretty good.


----------



## Strider (Feb 14, 2007)

I am entitled to a R4 because I registered here before you which means I discovered the gbatemp love earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh and I never won anything btw.

Yeah, I suck at this. Which is manly


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A love song just for GBAtemp.
> ...


I have nothing to fear. I love Gbatemp and I want the entire world to know it


----------



## Strider (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> A love song just for GBAtemp.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa47oqD9MMM
> 
> ...


  :'(


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Strider @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A love song just for GBAtemp.
> ...








 it worked a second ago!!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAX!

imma reupload it!


----------



## qwarts (Feb 14, 2007)

Qwarts his entry to the contest:

GBAtemp makes me feel happy all day long,
with it I feel very strong.
On place like school or hell,
from the beginning till the bell.

All this great information,
such a great sensation!
It used to be only for my gameboy advance,
with our connivance,
to make the world full with great games,
and the site has one of the most lovely names.

Nowadays you guys also have Wii and NDS information,
which leaf me with even less frustration.
I always find what i need,
with such a great speed!!!

No matter day or night,
you provided me information about twilight ^^
From the beginning this was my best resource site,
for everything from GBA till NDS lite.

Now I'm at the end of my poem,
so let's get back to the proem =D

This was my entry.

P.S. My first post on the forum, but I've been reading the news for years already ^^ I'm just not the kind of person who reads forums every day...


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Strider @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> ...



it works again


----------



## lars (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok guys...

It's valentines day. And I don't know who I love most, my girlfriend or gbatemp. I thought 1000 ways how to combine my love, or should i seperate? Should i dismiss one?

No... This is my true love:

GBATEMP!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









My girlfriend will stick for ever to me, so gbatemp does!


----------



## vlaine (Feb 14, 2007)

*Remember this astraunaut who took her car and drived for 12 hours with a diaper to hurt the girl who slept with her boyfriend.  
I love you that much.






You're the last thing I see before going to bed... and the first when I wake up.  
Don't ever leave me... I would miss you too much.

P.S. my nds need this R4 DS.  Hope you will love me as much as I love you.*


----------



## THeLL (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice competition, here's a song that's shows my love to Gbatemp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS5YHk1nSdY


----------



## GBA_Temper (Feb 14, 2007)

I LOVE GBATEMP SO MUCH I WOULD NAME MY Hummer 2 to GBATEMP. AND GET A PICTURE OF THE GBATEMP LOGO. LOL I LOVE GBATEMP SO MUCH I WOULD BREAK-UP WITH MY GIRL FRIEND TO STAY AS A MEMBER ON GBATEMP....


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBAtemp so much I got out my watercolour paints and painted something instead of doing my chemistry homework.





I hope you like it
- Sam

*EDIT:* Please remember I'm 14 years old


----------



## uzima (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my entry for the contest:







Thanks for all the hard work GBAtemp.


----------



## Mataza (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry:


----------



## Gnet (Feb 14, 2007)

That is my Gift for you GBA Temp .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mfg Gnet


----------



## paaja (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my post: Paaja

Hi,
I'm not very good in painting or photoshoping so that the text expression should be enough :-)

When I read gbatemp the first time I decided to buy Nintendo DS!
When I read gbatemp for the second time I decided to order SUperCard DS One!
That was the part of my life I was very happy :-)

when I read gbatemp for the 1000 time my SuperCard DS one arrived to me with Kingston 1GB Japan
and it is NOT working :-( And gues what was this day? 
YES, it is today and here is the part of why I LOVE GBATEMP: BECAUSE it gave me new hope to get another flashcard and make my LIFE HAPPY AGAIN.

Happy Valentine's Day :-).


----------



## Costello (Feb 14, 2007)

I hate the whole idea... because there can only be 3 winners :'(  it's sooo unfair!

... I'll see if I can get a hundred more R4's from GameYeeeah :'(


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay

I wish you were serious...
- Sam

*EDIT:* Oops, I forgot about the rule saying not to post anything but my entry here...


----------



## Bellandy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, here's my entry :






Yeah, my skills with paint are unbeliavable.


----------



## Ahshanul (Feb 14, 2007)

*HAPPY VALENTINE*




*THIS IS A TRUE POEM FOR GBATEMP*






*The light surrounding You*


I see you every morning,
Beside the lake in my mind,
I only wish I was there with you,
Standing there by your side,

Your toes dipping in the sand,
Watching the wind pass you by,
And all the while I'm wishing,
We'll never bid a goodbye,

These feelings, nothing can change,
They will only grow stronger each night,
There was a time where I was confused,
But you made this time more bright,

I've seen it all before,
Happy endings that do not last,
But we can overtake this woe,
And make our life a blast,

I believe in you and the heart you have,
I would have never called you back,
If I knew you didn't love me from the start,
You brought me happiness my life did lack,

Hear I am, shinning down on you,
Where in the morning I can't help but feel,
A deep love for you inside,
That's helped my body heal,

When your gone I think of you,
Don't be afraid of what your turning into,
It's something new, 
I see the light surrounding you.

*I AM JUST ASKING FROM THE BOTTOM OF HEART PLZ CAN YOU SPEAR MY AT LEAST 1 R4DS.
ALL THE TIME I CANT STOP THINKING ABOUT IT AND I AM ONLY 13 BUT U CAN STOP THIS BY GIVING ME 1. MY MUM SAYS THAT IT IS TO EXPENSIVE TO BUY ME ! SO PLZ CAN U GIV ME 1 AND MY DREAM WILL BE COMPLETE. *  :'(


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got a great idea.

I like this little contest!

Happy Valentine's Day all...


----------



## sleepless (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(paaja @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> This is my post: Paaja
> 
> Hi,
> I'm not very good in painting or photoshoping so that the text expression should be enough :-)
> ...



/Czech mode on/

Možná bys mohl zkusit levnou 1GB A-DATA SD micro z Alzasoftu za pár šup?, která m? a pár p?átel?m funguje s R4 DS vícemén? bezproblémov?. Jediná hra, která ob?as (tzn. ne po?ád) blbne, je dle o?ekávání Castlevania: PoR. Jinak spokojenost naprostá a kdyby šla do kytek, tak m? to ani nebude n?jak moc mrzet  - kv?li cen?. To jen takové mé malé osobní doporu?ení, kdyby ses rozhodl, že by ti mohlo být k užtku. Jinak jsem rád, že zde kone?n? po pár letech vidím n?koho z ?R. N?kolikrát už jsem málem jásal, ale vždycky to byl n?kdo z Filipín - mají podobnou vlajku, jen s trošku jinak použitýma barvama.

sleepless

/Czech mode off)

Right and now I have to hurry and think up how to express my long-time love to GBAtemp and its staff.


----------



## legendofphil (Feb 14, 2007)

My entry.

Thank you for your consideration.

And to all those who have no one, there is always next year (or Internet dating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Helmut (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Bellandy @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> Ok, here's my entry :
> 
> http://l.lemerle.free.fr/gbatemp.jpg
> 
> Yeah, my skills with paint are unbeliavable.


4chan style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


My entry will come later.


----------



## jhoff80 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have Photoshop on this PC yet, so I had to use paint, but it looks decent enough.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 14, 2007)

Dear GBATemp,
Here we go, I write my FIRST SONG, just for you !
You can recognize the melody of a beautiful Elvis Love song, except, there are brand new lyrics written an sung by me especially for GBATemp.net !!
We should all sing it together with a lighter in the hand !

Here's the txt in case you have trouble understanding what I am singing:
*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			GBATemp, I love you..
I check you twice a day
Everything I need is here
You let us share the news

GBATemp I trust you,
You never let me down,
All your news are fresh and real, 
just like your reviews...

GBATemp, you work hard
to bring me all the updates
I'd be lost , without your guides
And I need you so....

All the flashcards, modchips too,
and every game released,
There's no other Temp like you,
And there never will.

GBATemp, what a team,
Honest, fair and true
Shaunj66, Costello, Opium too...
And Jumpman17

GBATemp, You're the best,
you're the place that rules
You're the only site I trust
And I always will.......
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Original song: Love Me Tender
> New lyrics by Arm73 written on Valentine's day 2007 only for GBATemp, please do not post it anywere else without asking me first !
> Now we only need to find a title for this song....what do you think I should call it ?




And here's THE SONG


I really sung it with all my heart, I hope you like it, and if you feel like writing another song but don't feel confident enough to sing it send me a PM and I might be interested in singing it for you!

EDIT:
Just uploaded a re-recording, sounds a little better !


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, here's my entry:


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 14, 2007)

ok, my entry is a video and it will be in once youtube allows it to be uploaded


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 14, 2007)

We're seeing some fantastic entries. They're all brilliant!

Keep it up guys!


----------



## Calogero91 (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBAtemp enough to get this wonderful really bad microsoft paint job on my hands, aka A TATTOO!

My entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pick me and I'll tattoo my ass.


----------



## ttmnky (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my entry:

As an egg created out of modeling clay, I can rarely find a place to fit in. I remember how I used to spend sleepless nights, crying over my cracking shell, and hiding from thos who created me, as they wanted to eat me.

However, I was able to recently turn on the computer, and learned to use the internet. Over time, I gained more insight to the world around me, and I ultimately stumbled upon this wonderful sight. I believe that though I am just an egg, it is still possible for me to do great things. It was within this forum that I found acceptence. I was able to learn everything that I currently know through your wonderful site.

That's why I have planned to join this contest. It is in the dead of the night that I am typing, so excuse my poor spelling. The following are examples of how much I love you. 











Oh yeah, one more thing... I hope to please the one who created me, and so I am asking to win this contest. By doing so, he'll forgive me for the very, very horrible things I have done in the past... If I'm found out... I'll end up like my brother... here's a graphic artist's rendition of what it might be like:






*Please, help an endangered clay egg by sending an R4!*


----------



## blue99 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my entry:





*Edit - Broken Link*


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 14, 2007)

please stop posting text entrees...

all you need to do is go in google and type in TEXT TO IMAGE CONVERTER

so stop.


(btw text-image.com)


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is my entry (it took a couple hours but i think i did okay)

download video: http://www.sendspace.com/file/wslhcq

stream video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=XAo9-s315Sw

enjoy.


----------



## AcWwJiz (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> please stop posting text entrees...
> 
> all you need to do is go in google and type in TEXT TO IMAGE CONVERTER
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT!!!! HOw u do that?
Its the best video entree!!!!!!!


----------



## Nintendoroxs (Feb 15, 2007)

Heres my Entry


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 15, 2007)

my entry was finaly able to be put on youtube...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XAo9-s315Sw

gah... sometimes youtube's upload time just pisses me off...

edit: sorry i forgot i can edit posts... but now my old one is edited




SUBMITED ONLY A COUPLE HOURS BEFORE VALENTINES DAY IS OVER!!!1! W00T


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I love GBATemp.net so much that a flashed my new DS Lite with custom made "I love GBATemp firmware"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











^MY^ENTRY^
THIS IS CHEESYPOOF5 ENTRY
I AM CLEARLY INDICATING THAT
THIS IS MY ENTRY
kthxbai


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, here's my entry:Â I altered the lettering on a church bulletin sign & almost got caught!




Hey!  Change my letters back!  I almost got caught doing that!


----------



## PhoneGuy (Feb 15, 2007)

I love you GBAtemp and I'm not afraid to let the world know.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> I lurve gbatemp this much:



Very nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[-EDIT-]
My new desktop!


----------



## Bellandy (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Helmut @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bellandy @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here's my entry :
> ...



Yay, 4chan rocks \o/


----------



## tshu (Feb 15, 2007)

I decided to disregard all sense of dignity and made this video & song. I hope that you will enjoy it, my friends.

- BEGIN TSHU'S ENTRY -


link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuJy4TEaOMo


_GBAtemp Love Song Lyrics:_

   [verse]
Deep inside the internet,
there's a website where you can go to get,
all the latest news, on the latest roms.
It's gbatemp.net, no not .com

   [chorus]
I know, I'll meet you there.
And I know, I'll wear my underwear.
You know, it's not polite to stare.
But you know, it's just a forum, so I don't care.

   [verse]
One time, I was there at night.
I met a raccoon that gave me a fright.
He beckoned me to follow him.
He led me along to meet his kin.

   [chorus]
I know, I'll meet you there.
And I know, I sure was scared.
You know, a racoon with red hair.
But you know, it's just a forum, so i don't care.

   [verse]
He brought me to the testing forum,
where you can post anything but porn.
We made a mess. A big mess of things.
But in the eyes of a few, we had becomes kings.

   [chorus]
I know, I'll meet you there.
And I know, a cactus is not a chair.
You know, there's one over there.
But you know, it's just a forum, so i don't care.

   [verse]
Now all this while of livin' here.
I've always wanted to give a cheer,
to the one and only G B A temp.
Now raise your glasses, for time well spent.

   [chorus]
I know, I met you there.
And I know, it was a breath of fresh air.
You know I'm walkin' on air.
But you know, it's just a forum, but i really do care,
'bout you.

So have a Happy Valentine's from tshu to you!

- END TSHU'S ENTRY -

I just noticed some weird glitch happens at the special ending... weird...


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 15, 2007)

here is my entry:





will I ask my beloved or am I too nervous?


----------



## weiff (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok here is my Official entry...  


If things go well you won't be the only GBATemp.net in this town...


----------



## rest0re (Feb 15, 2007)

poem for gbatemp:

gbatemp is the best / i'd take it over the rest
maxconsole takes up in ass / gbatemp doesn't take any cash(from modchip makers)
sometimes reviews are shit / but then i just take hit(from my bong)
no-intro and gbarl.it are gbatemp friends / but i prefer gbatemp to the end
gbatemp you are the rocks / you own like asian wild ox
i want revolution / for my poison distribution
give to me or ill have to deal with instrument of execution

extra, slogan for trashman - we have pubes!

lolls MY ENTRY.. ill make digital painting later mmmkay?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 15, 2007)

EDIT: It works.....and it PWNS!!


----------



## glowworm (Feb 15, 2007)

Roses are red.
Dirt is Brown.
If you won't be my valentine,
I'll just frown.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 15, 2007)

oh tshu you big spender you


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 15, 2007)

For the amount of dignity tshu threw away to make that video, I'd really hate to see him not win.  kudos to you my friend.

I should start contemplating my entry too.


----------



## Bellandy (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh, tshu, u play guitar really well...but your voice really... no, i can't stand it xD


----------



## Nevin007 (Feb 15, 2007)

This is NOT my official entry. My official entry is on page 11.

DS Lite from eBay: $140 
G6 Lite from Hopebuy: $80
Passcard 3 from Jandaman: $25
Becoming part of the GBAtemp community: Priceless

There are some things money can buy, for everything else there’s GBAtemp.net


----------



## aphexpusher (Feb 15, 2007)

holy crap tshu's entry rocked!


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> I decided to disregard all sense of dignity and made this video & song. I hope that you will enjoy it, my friends.
> 
> - BEGIN TSHU'S ENTRY -
> 
> ...









far from what I expected thats for sure.


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 15, 2007)

Keep this topic for entries only please, comments can go in the other one.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 15, 2007)

I love GBAtemp because it helps me achieve my goals; to remove limitations on my DS.

This site has been a major factor in my ability to unlock the potential of the DS and open a whole new world of DS gaming that I never knew existed before.

And everything I learned was learned quickly thanks to reviews and previews, help and how-to's, release listings, etc. all found at GBAtemp.

Great site, great community.  Love you guys!


----------



## KroBa (Feb 15, 2007)

while 1=1 {
ILoveGBATemp > AnyoneElse
}

*EDIT: *Fixed brackets.


----------



## NoSoulX (Feb 15, 2007)

The long hours of emptiness,
feeling of being left out.
Through the halls I wander searching for a gate.
Suddenly, a bright light,
warmth of a greeting hand and a playful melody mixed in the crowd.
All the joys and pains we share,
amongst the chattering.
Long hours of waiting are no longer.
Thus the bond that can't be broken,
for GBAtemp my path leads again.


What motivated me to write that?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Heck if I know.

Entry by NoSoulX


----------



## JustinTense (Feb 15, 2007)

Greetings from Sydney guys!

Huge fan of the site, visit every day and couldn't resist entering the competition. Heres thee entry, my styles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Details

FILETYPE - MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3 (.mp3)
SIZE - 4.40MB
QUALITY - 160kbps / 44 kHz
STYLE - Err? Tech!

TRACK NAME:

TETRIS - Theme B (Justin Tense's Loving GBATemp Remix)

Link;

TETRIS - Theme B (Justin Tense's Lovin GBATemp Remix)

I might update it and get around to actually mastering it if I have some spare time from my other projects. I'll keep it updated with edits here.

Ciao


----------



## Wuggl3z (Feb 15, 2007)

i f*cking love GBAtemp

in a totally hetero way
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
if GBAtemp was a chick i would so hit that


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 15, 2007)

when will we figure out the winners of this contest?
*crosses fingers*


(hopefully living in the USA (florida) makes me eligable, i think i did ok with my vid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 15, 2007)

Some time after the 28th of february.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> *epic win*


Just friggen take all three.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Feb 16, 2007)

z0mg 

i love gbatemp. ev3r since i first met h3r; that w4s 4fter i found out that maxc0nsole cheated on my ass, al1 that she was doing was telling lie5. every night i dreamt about gbatemp; then the next morning i would wake up in a flood of my seamin. plz 0h plz, marry me gbatemp; for i truly l0v3 you. all the others just want the r4. all i want is you!! 

plz do not


----------



## bobrules (Feb 16, 2007)

I love GBAtemp so much, that I don't need a prize for it.


----------



## Emu (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuggl3z @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> i f*cking love GBAtemp
> 
> in a totally hetero way
> .
> ...



According to Tshu's entry you're in luck!


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 16, 2007)

Alright, it's uploaded. I don't know why it looks so bad, the original sample looks nothing like this. YouTube doesn't play nice.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDFw985ZQTE


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 17, 2007)

For you GBAtemp, I have all the love in the world for you. But I also have very little time. My biochem major will save you in the future, as we grow old together. SO that's why I wrote you this modern-day Haiku. Is nice:



			
				QUOTE(By ThaiGrocer; with love (from Russia and beyond!):) said:
			
		

> Â Â Â A love in my heart
> I love as much as my dog
> Â Â Â Â  Yes! GBAtemp.



I also cooked a website for you to watch/eat in bed, since you're made of javascripts and stuff. I don't know if this qualifies because it technically needs additional software (i.e. Internet Explorer), but I made it for you anyway!!! Love can really kill a man's logic. This forbidden love between a human and php.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Feb 17, 2007)

tshu deserves to win! That was awesome dude


----------



## ZzzZilla (Feb 17, 2007)

Well.... here's my entry....
Yeah, it's already been done twice so far, but here goes nothing...


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Volsfan91's Entry:*

Hi all! Just wanted to put in my entry, because this is one of the few opportunities I may have to actually be able to obtain a flashcart. (Can't buy one- had to have my grandparents buy sister's! And she doesn't like sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

For my entry, I constructed a *huge* poster comprised of 50 sheets of 8.5x11 paper. It was printed on my crappy home printer. What is the poster? *The GBATemp logo, of course!*

*This process took forever!* After printing 50 sheets, (took forever) my sister and I took the paper out to the garage to piece together the logo. This was difficult, like putting together a giant puzzle.

Here are some shots of that little process:







This thing turned out to be about *7 feet wide by 4.5 feet high!*

After we put together the puzzle, it was time for this thing to go up on the wall, which I'll let this little video present to you.

link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdyiRqDrd1w

Hope you guys like my entry.

Why I should be considered:
*Amount of resources/time spent (50 sheets of paper + ink + three days + photo taking + photo effects)
*Presentation
*Lack of availability of flashcart for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Cash + shipping to where I live is a serious problem)


----------



## lookout (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I lurve gbatemp this much:
> ...




I swear ~ I seen this art work before from the old competition? 
anyway whoever draw this a good damn artist...


----------



## stutte (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> I swear ~ I seen this art work before from the old competition?
> anyway whoever draw this a good damn artist...



I'm pretty sure I painted it the same night I posted it... but whatever.



check out my website if you don't believe me.
www.stutte.com


----------



## GameGeezer (Feb 17, 2007)

As the inventor of GBATEMP in the early 60's Al Gore would like join me in sharing our love for GBATEMP.









May GBATEMP and Al have many more fruitful years.


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> Ouch, the quality really went down, I will have a less blurry one uploaded in the morning......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymRTPPo25hA
> 
> ...


dude, cmon. 
you fregin copyed my entree.

i did a frame by frame video with the same exact concept!

cmon, pls show some originality and get your own ideas.


----------



## Nevin007 (Feb 17, 2007)

This is my official entry. Wow, I haven't written anything this good in a long time. I hope you guys like it!

One night I had a dream that I was sitting near my computer screen. I clicked on my Favorites and could tell it was old for GBAtemp was still there in bold. I said to myself it’s been more than a year, I wonder if this site can still give me some cheer. I then had to blink twice for what did I see, GBAtemp had become a thriving community! No longer just a forum with various posts but a place where friends meet and much more to boast. A vision of Opium appeared on my screen, I rubbed my eyes to see if this was a dream. Welcome back he said with a smile, you haven’t been here in quite awhile. Things have changed and many things are new, but we have never forgotten you. A tear came to my eye and I said how could this be, GBAtemp, haven’t I abandoned thee? Ah! He replied, but you will find that GBAtemp is still in your mind. For though you moved on to some things new, the friends you made here have always stayed with you. No matter the distance nor time, friendship is not something easily forgotten you’ll find. Then onto the screen with a frivolous roar Dirtie appeared with TPi, tshu and more. Come, we will show you the site and you can make new friends like HelloKitty, Costello and Mthrnite. It’s been a few years now it seems, but nothings been more real to me than that dream. I now visit whenever I have time and on this Valentines Day I ask, GBAtemp will you be mine? I will always love GBAtemp I will, my name is Nevin007, I have a license to kill.


----------



## lookout (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lookout @ Feb 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I swear ~ I seen this art work before from the old competition?
> ...




Your one freak damn artist! ~ I love those art works!
Could you do one in Halo master chief? and I believe there only 2 R4 DS left...


----------



## royman19 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's my entry for the contest:

I love GBATemp so much, I never want it to change....That's why I never post!!!


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry if this looks kind of spammy, but I don't want my post to get missed because I spent a lot of time on it and it's a page back.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=445...ndpost&p=568814


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey man, I didn't copy your entry. I had already finished most of my photographing after you posted yours. The two videos have completely no similarities besides the fact that they are both stop-motion. Please don't call me unoriginal, I worked very hard on this video and don't like it when people insult me for my efforts.

Edit:
Here, if you think just because I used stop-motion I ripped you off, take a look at this. Who posted theirs first? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1Gb-hreXMo


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it's safe to say, it's not the medium, it's the message.
Since our hyper-intelligent admins will be considering all entries utilizing their big, big, brains, I think they could easily recognize any blatant copying. So, concern yourself with your own entry, and let's not bicker about it. So far everything looks good to me, but I'm not a judge, so all that's important is that I'm enjoying the hell out of all this stuff.

(I know who I'm rooting for though, what a voice!)

(I'll tell ya later...)


----------



## Opium (Feb 18, 2007)

^ I even wrote a paper on Marshall McLuhan whom you semi-quoted. 'The medium is the message' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry guys we'll do our best to judge the competition fairly.


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 18, 2007)

No comments on my entry yet? I was hoping to receive some good feedback.


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I was going to comment, but the admins will kill anyone that comments here. I will meet you at the other thread, huzzahh!


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 18, 2007)

I love GBAtemp so much that I won't make love to my girlfriend, who happens to be Miss Teen America, unless she's wearing the GBAtemp logo as a mask.

There. I win. All other entries are inferior. Bwar har har.


Note: all of that is a fabrication, except for the part about me winning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mflo (Feb 18, 2007)

This is my entry, created with black ink and some watercolor.
GBAtemp, I revere you as a god...
You are my very existence...
I live and breathe you...
I ? you...


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 19, 2007)

Could anyone PM me help on how to embed a YouTube video into a post?


----------



## cerebus (Feb 19, 2007)

*MY ENTRY:*


----------



## gr33dy (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Could anyone PM me help on how to embed a YouTube video into a post?
> Wrap the link with the YouTube tag...
> 
> CODEExample: [youtube]http://youtube.com/BLAHBLAH[/youtube]


----------



## hankchill (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's my Entry:

Here I present to you my [hankchill's] contest entry for the 'How Much Do You Love GBAtemp?' contest.

Instead of writing a poem or story, boasting about my post count, or create a video about loving GBAtemp, I decided to actually do something that would *benefit* the entire GBAtemp Community. Here I present my Nintendo DS Rom Organization Software, Rominator. It does everything from organize your games, trim them, sort them by your favourites, copy them directly to your flash drive, or view all of their details.

Although my post count may be under 100, the GBAtemp forums are visited by myself multiple times each day, just to see how the community is. Now it's my turn to give back to the one place where I feel welcomed, so what better way to give back than to make something useful for pretty much everyone who visits GBAtemp.

Rominator is exclusive to GBAtemp and it's members, and I am more than willing to take the suggestions of others on how this software can be better for them.

I hope you enjoy Rominator as much as I enjoyed creating it!

Download -> Rominator for Windows HERE
Download -> Rominator for Mac/Intel HERE

Remember, don't post feedback in the Competition thread! Make a new thread in the NDS Gaming section!

Best Regards,
--Henry (hankchill)


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I finally finished my entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



While I may not have a very high post count, I do visit GBATemp every day, if not every hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my entry, how to say "Hello GBATemp" in exactly 308 different computer programming languages (Sorry, but in would seem as though all the syntax tags confuse the forum's Spoiler tag, so I had to just use the Code tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

CODE1C-Enterprise

// Hello GBATemp in 1C:Enterprise built-in script language

Message("Hello, GBATemp!");


ABAP4

REPORT ZHB00001.
*Hello GBATemp in ABAP/4 *
WRITE: 'Hello GBATemp'.


Actionscript-Flash5

// Hello GBATemp in Actionscript (up to Flash 5, IDE only)

trace ("Hello GBATemp");


ActionScript-Flash8

// Hello GBATemp in ActionScript 2.0 (Flash 8)
class HelloGBATemp
{
Â Âprivate var helloGBATempField:TextField;

Â Âpublic function HelloGBATemp( mc:MovieClip )
Â Â{
Â Â Â Âmc.helloGBATempField = mc.createTextField("helloGBATempField", mc.getNextHighestDepth(), 0, 0, 100, 100);
Â Â Â Âmc.helloGBATempField.autoSize = "left";
Â Â Â Âmc.helloGBATempField.htmlText = 'Hello GBATemp!';
Â Â}
}

// on a frame
import HelloGBATemp;
var hw:HelloGBATemp = new HelloGBATemp( this );


Actionscript-FlashMX

// Hello GBATemp in Actionscript (Flash MX onwards) 

_root.createTextField("mytext",1,100,100,300,100);
mytext.multiline = true;
mytext.wordWrap = true;
mytext.border = false;

myformat = new TextFormat();
myformat.color = 0xff0000;
myformat.bullet = false;
myformat.underline = true;

mytext.text = "Hello GBATemp!";
mytext.setTextFormat(myformat);


Ada

-- Hello GBATemp in Ada

with Text_IO;
procedure Hello_GBATemp is

begin
ÂText_IO.Put_Line("Hello GBATemp!");
end Hello_GBATemp;


Algol-60

'BEGIN'
Â 'COMMENT' Hello GBATemp in Algol 60;
Â ÂOUTPUT(4,'(''('Hello GBATemp!')',/')')
'END'


Algol-68

( # Hello GBATemp in Algol 68 # print(("Hello GBATemp!",newline)))


Alpha-Five-Xbasic

' Hello GBATemp in Alpha Five Xbasic

ui_msg_box("The 'Hello GBATemp' Collection", "Hello GBATemp", UI_ATTENTION_SYMBOL)


Amiga-E

-> Hello GBATemp in Amiga-E

PROC main() IS WriteF('Hello GBATemp\n')


APL

Hello GBATemp for APL. "[]" and "");
out.println("Hello GBATemp!");
out.println("");
}
}


Java-Swing

// Hello GBATemp in Java using Swing GUI

class HelloGBATempSwing {
Âstatic public void main(String args[]) {
Â Âjavax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Hello GBATemp!");
Â}
}


JavaScript




// Hello GBATemp in JavaScript
document.write('Hello GBATemp');





JCL

//HERIB Â ÂJOB Â,'HERIBERT OTTEN',PRTY=12
//* Hello GBATemp for MVS
//HALLO Â ÂEXEC PGM=IEBGENER
//SYSPRINT DD SYSOUT=*
//SYSUT2 Â DD SYSOUT=T
//SYSUT1 Â DD *
Hello GBATemp!
/*
//


JudoScript

// Hello GBATemp in JudoScript (a Java scripting layer)

. "Hello GBATemp";


Kylix

{Hello GBATemp in Kylix} 

program Hello_GBATemp;

uses
Â ÂQDialogs;

begin
Â ShowMessage('Hello GBATemp');
end.



LaTeX

% Hello GBATemp! in LaTeX
\documentclass{article}
\begin{document}
Hello GBATemp!
\end{document}


LibertyBASIC

'hello GBATemp in Liberty BASIC
PRINT "Hello GBATemp"
END


LilyPond

% Hello GBATemp in LilyPond

\markup { Hello GBATemp! }


Limbo

Hello GBATemp in Limbo.
Limbo is the programming language of the Inferno OS
(from Lucent Bell Labs).


implement Cmd;

include "sys.m";
include "draw.m";

Cmd : module {
Â Âinit : fn (ctxt : ref Draw->Context, args : list of string);
};

init(nil : ref Draw->Context, nil : list of string)
{
Â Âsys := load Sys Sys->PATH;
Â Âsys->print("Hello GBATemp\n");
}


LIMS-Basic

'Hello GBATemp in LIMS Basic
msgbox("hello GBATemp")


Lingo

Hello GBATemp in Lingo (Macromedia Director)

on startmovie
Âalert "Hello GBATemp" 
end


Lisp

;;; Hello GBATemp in Common Lisp

(defun helloGBATemp ()
Â(print "Hello GBATemp!")
)


Lisp-Emacs

;;; Hello GBATemp in Emacs Lisp.

(defun hello-GBATemp()
Â"Display the string hello GBATemp."
Â(interactive)
Â(message "hello GBATemp"))


Logo

; Hello GBATemp in Logo

DRUCKEZEILE [Hello GBATemp!]


Logo-graphical

; Hello GBATemp in LOGO, graphical output.

go 20 , left 180,
go 40 , left 180,
go 20 , right 90,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 180,
go 40 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 20 , right 90 ,
go 20 , right 90 ,
go 10 , right 90 ,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 10 , left 90 ,
go 30 , left 90 ,
go 40 , left 180,
go 40 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 40 , left 180,
go 40 , left 90 ,
go 40 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 60 , left 90 ,
go 40 , left 180,
go 40 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 90 ,
go 20 , left 180,
g


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 20, 2007)

My entry got cut off so here's the rest. (Sorry about the double post...)
CODELOTOS

(* Hello GBATemp in LOTOS (Language Of Temporal Ordering Specifications) *)

process HelloGBATemp [v]: exit :=
v! "Hello GBATemp!";
exit
endproc


Lotus-Note-Formula

REM "Lotus Note Formula Language";
@Prompt([ok];"Hi there";"Hello GBATemp");


Lotus-Script

' Hello GBATemp in Lotus Script
Sub Initialize
Â Â Â Msgbox "Hello GBATemp", 0, "Hi there!"
End Sub


LS-DYNA

$ "Hello GBATemp" for LS-DYNA
*KEYWORD
*PART
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â1 Â Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â Â 1
*SECTION_BEAM
Â Â Â Â1 Â Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 1.0 Â Â Â Â 2 Â Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â1.0 Â Â Â 1.0 Â Â Â 0.0 Â Â Â 0.0 Â Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â Â 1
*MAT_ELASTIC
Â Â Â Â1 Â Â1.0E-9 Â Â1000.0 Â Â Â 0.3
*ELEMENT_BEAM
Â Â Â1 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 2 Â Â Â 3 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â2 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 3 Â Â Â 4 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â3 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 3 Â Â Â 6 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â4 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 6 Â Â Â 5 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â5 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 8 Â Â Â11 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â6 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â11 Â Â Â12 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â7 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â12 Â Â Â 9 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â8 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 9 Â Â Â 8 Â Â Â 1
Â Â Â9 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 8 Â Â Â 7 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 10 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â 7 Â Â Â10 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 11 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â14 Â Â Â16 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 12 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â16 Â Â Â15 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 13 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â13 Â Â Â15 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 14 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â15 Â Â Â17 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 15 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â19 Â Â Â21 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 16 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â21 Â Â Â20 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 17 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â18 Â Â Â20 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 18 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â20 Â Â Â22 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 19 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â23 Â Â Â24 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 20 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â24 Â Â Â26 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 21 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â26 Â Â Â25 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 22 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â25 Â Â Â23 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 23 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â27 Â Â Â28 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 24 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â28 Â Â Â29 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 25 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â29 Â Â Â30 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 26 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â30 Â Â Â31 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 27 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â32 Â Â Â33 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 28 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â33 Â Â Â35 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 29 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â35 Â Â Â34 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 30 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â34 Â Â Â32 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 31 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â36 Â Â Â37 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 32 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â37 Â Â Â38 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 33 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â40 Â Â Â42 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 34 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â42 Â Â Â41 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 35 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â39 Â Â Â41 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 36 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â41 Â Â Â43 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 37 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â44 Â Â Â45 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 38 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â45 Â Â Â47 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 39 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â48 Â Â Â47 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 40 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â47 Â Â Â46 Â Â Â 1
Â Â 41 Â Â Â 1 Â Â Â46 Â Â Â44 Â Â Â 1
*NODE
Â Â Â1 Â Â Â Â Â Â 0.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 0.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 1.0
Â Â Â2
Â Â Â3 Â Â Â Â Â Â 0.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â Â4 Â Â Â Â Â Â 0.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
Â Â Â5 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â Â6 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â Â7 Â Â Â Â Â Â 3.0
Â Â Â8 Â Â Â Â Â Â 3.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 1.0
Â Â Â9 Â Â Â Â Â Â 3.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 10 Â Â Â Â Â Â 5.0
Â Â 11 Â Â Â Â Â Â 5.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 1.0
Â Â 12 Â Â Â Â Â Â 5.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 13 Â Â Â Â Â Â 6.0
Â Â 14 Â Â Â Â Â Â 6.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
Â Â 15 Â Â Â Â Â Â 7.0
Â Â 16 Â Â Â Â Â Â 7.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
Â Â 17 Â Â Â Â Â Â 8.0
Â Â 18 Â Â Â Â Â Â 9.0
Â Â 19 Â Â Â Â Â Â 9.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
Â Â 20 Â Â Â Â Â Â10.0
Â Â 21 Â Â Â Â Â Â10.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
Â Â 22 Â Â Â Â Â Â11.0
Â Â 23 Â Â Â Â Â Â12.0
Â Â 24 Â Â Â Â Â Â12.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 25 Â Â Â Â Â Â14.0
Â Â 26 Â Â Â Â Â Â14.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 27 Â Â Â Â Â Â16.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 28 Â Â Â Â Â Â16.5
Â Â 29 Â Â Â Â Â Â17.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 1.0
Â Â 30 Â Â Â Â Â Â17.5
Â Â 31 Â Â Â Â Â Â18.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 32 Â Â Â Â Â Â19.0
Â Â 33 Â Â Â Â Â Â19.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 34 Â Â Â Â Â Â21.0
Â Â 35 Â Â Â Â Â Â21.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 36 Â Â Â Â Â Â22.0
Â Â 37 Â Â Â Â Â Â22.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 38 Â Â Â Â Â Â24.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 39 Â Â Â Â Â Â25.0
Â Â 40 Â Â Â Â Â Â25.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
Â Â 41 Â Â Â Â Â Â26.0
Â Â 42 Â Â Â Â Â Â26.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
Â Â 43 Â Â Â Â Â Â27.0
Â Â 44 Â Â Â Â Â Â28.0
Â Â 45 Â Â Â Â Â Â28.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 46 Â Â Â Â Â Â30.0
Â Â 47 Â Â Â Â Â Â30.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 2.0
Â Â 48 Â Â Â Â Â Â30.0 Â Â Â Â Â Â 4.0
*END


LSL

// Hello GBATemp in Linden Scripting Language (LSL)

default
{
Â state_entry()
Â {
Â Â Â llSay(0, "Hello GBATemp");
Â }
}


lua

# Hello GBATemp in lua

print "Hello GBATemp"


m4

# Hello GBATemp for the m4 macro processor
Hello


MACRO-10

TITLE HELLO GBATemp
; HELLO GBATemp IN MACRO 10 FOR TOPS-10
ENTRY OUTPUT
SEARCH UUOSYM

LAB: Â ÂASCIZ /HELLO GBATemp
/
OUTPUT: OUTSTR LAB Â Â Â Â Â; OUTPUT MESSAGE
Â Â Â MONRT. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â; RETURN TO MONITOR Â Â Â Â Â
Â Â Â END OUTPUT


MACRO-11

; Â Â Â "Hello, GBATemp!" in MACRO-11 for RT-11

Â Â Â .MCALL Â.EXIT,.PRINT
START: Â.PRINT Â#$1
Â Â Â .EXIT
$1: Â Â .ASCIZ Â/Hello, GBATemp!/
Â Â Â .END Â ÂSTART


Macromedia-Flex



Â Â
Â Â



Malbolge

Hello GBATemp in Malbolge. No comment character exists.

(= Â Â Â 2
2 Â Â Â empty Â| Â e Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 3
3 Â Â Â empty Â| Â l Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 4
4 Â Â Â empty Â| Â l Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 5
5 Â Â Â empty Â| Â o Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 6
6 Â Â Â empty Â| Â blank Â Â > Â Â Â 7
7 Â Â Â empty Â| Â G Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 8
8 Â Â Â empty Â| Â B Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 9
9 Â Â Â empty Â| Â A Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 10
10 Â Â Âempty Â| Â T Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 11
11 Â Â Âempty Â| Â e Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 12
12 Â Â Âempty Â| Â m Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â 13
13 Â Â Âempty Â| Â p Â Â Â Â > Â Â Â STOP


Unix-Shell

# Hello GBATemp for the Unix shells (sh, ksh, csh, bash, ...)

echo 'Hello GBATemp!'


unlambda

# Hello GBATemp in unlambda

`r```````````.H.e.l.l.o. .G.B.A.T.e.m.pi


UnrealScript

// Hello GBATemp for UnrealScript

class HelloGBATempHUD extends HudBase;

simulated function DrawHudPassC (Canvas C)
{
C.SetPos( 0.50*C.ClipX , 0.50*C.ClipY);
C.DrawText("Hello GBATemp!");
}

defaultproperties
{
}


Vatical

+ Hello GBATemp in Vatical

LITURGY:
PRAY "Hello GBATemp!"
AMEN.


VAX-11-Macro

; Hello GBATemp in VAX-11 MACRO

Â Â Â .title hello
term_name: Â Â Â.ascid /SYS$INPUT/
term_chan: Â Â Â.blkw 1
out_iosb: Â Â Â .blkq 1
msg: Â Â.asciz Â/Hello, GBATemp!/

Â Â Â .entry start,0

Â ; establish a channel for terminal I/O
Â Â Â $assign_s devnam=term_name,-
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â chan=term_chan
Â Â Â blbc r0,error

Â ; queue the I/O request
Â Â Â $qio_s chan=term_chan,-
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â func=#io$_writevblk,-
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â iosb=out_iosb,-
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â p1=msg,-
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â p2=#13
Â Â Â blbc r0,error

Â Â Â $exit_s; normal exit

error: Âhalt; error condition

Â Â Â .end start


VAX-Macro

Hello GBATemp in VAX Macro.

Â Â Â .title ÂhelloGBATemp
Â Â Â .ident Â/hello GBATemp/
;
Â Â Â .library Â Â Â Â/sys$library:lib/
Â Â Â $libdef
Â Â Â $lib$routinesdef


Â Â Â .psect Â$data,wrt,noshr,noexe,long

hello: Â.ascid Â/Hello GBATemp!/

Â Â Â .psect Â$code,nowrt,shr,exe,long

Â Â Â .entry ÂhelloGBATemp,^m

Â Â Â pushaq Âhello Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ; output the
message
Â Â Â calls Â #1,g^lib$put_output ;

Â Â Â ret Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ; GTFOH
Â Â Â .end Â ÂhelloGBATemp Â Â Â Â Â;


Velocity




#set( $foo = "Hello GBATemp" )
$foo




Verilog

/* Hello GBATemp in Verilog. */

module main;

initial
Âbegin
Â Â$display("Hello, GBATemp");
Â Â$finish;
Âend

endmodule


Visual-FoxPro

*Hello GBATemp in Microsoft Visual FoxPro 5-9
? "Hello GBATemp!"


VisualBasic

REM Hello GBATemp in Visual Basic for Windows

VERSION 2.00
Begin Form Form1
ÂCaption Â Â Â Â = Â "Form1"
ÂClientHeight Â Â= Â 6096
ÂClientLeft Â Â Â= Â 936
ÂClientTop Â Â Â = Â 1572
ÂClientWidth Â Â = Â 6468
ÂHeight Â Â Â Â Â= Â 6540
ÂLeft Â Â Â Â Â Â= Â 876
ÂLinkTopic Â Â Â = Â "Form1"
ÂScaleHeight Â Â = Â 6096
ÂScaleWidth Â Â Â= Â 6468
ÂTop Â Â Â Â Â Â = Â 1188
ÂWidth Â Â Â Â Â = Â 6588
ÂBegin Label Label1
Â Â Caption Â Â Â Â = Â "Hello GBATemp!"
Â Â Height Â Â Â Â Â= Â 372
Â Â Left Â Â Â Â Â Â= Â 2760
Â Â TabIndex Â Â Â Â= Â 0
Â Â Top Â Â Â Â Â Â = Â 2880
Â Â Width Â Â Â Â Â = Â 972
ÂEnd
End
Option Explicit


VisualBasic.NET

'Hello GBATemp in Visual Basic .NET (VB.NET)

Imports System.Console

Class HelloGBATemp

Â Public Shared Sub Main()
Â Â Â WriteLine("Hello, GBATemp!")
Â End Sub

End Class


VMS-DCL

$ ! Hello GBATemp in Digital Command Language for the VMS operating system

$ WRITE SYS$OUTPUT "Hello GBATemp!"


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like this is a three post job... >_>
EDIT: Yay, it all fit.
CODEVRML

#VRML V2.0 utf8
# Hello GBATemp in VRML

Shape
Â Â Â {
Â Â Â geometry Text
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â {string "Hello GBATemp!"}
Â Â Â }



Whitespace

Hello #GBATemp #in #Whitespace * # # * # # #
+ *[Space]
+ #is #marked #with"#" # #[tab] #with"*" *line-feed #with #"+" * # *so
+it #would
+be #easier #to #write #again... #All *the *non-whitespace-characters #are *ignored... * # #
+ *
+ # # # # # * * # * * # #
+ *
+ # # # # # * * # * * * *
+ *
+ # # # # # * # # # # #
+ *
+ # # # # # * # * # * * *
+ *
+ # # # # # * * # * * * *
+ *
+ # # # # # * * * # # * #
+ *
+ # # # # # * * # * * # #
+ *
+ # # # # # * * # # * # #
+ *
+ # # # # # * # # # # *
+ *
+ # # # # # * # * #
+ *
+ # #
+
+
+


WSH

// Hello GBATemp for the Windows Scripting Host
WScript.Echo("Hello GBATemp!");


X++

// Hello GBATemp in X++ (Microsoft Axapta)

class classHelloGBATemp
{
}

static void main(args Args)
{
Â dialog Â dialog;
;
Â dialog = new dialog();
Â dialog.addText("Hello GBATemp!");
Â dialog.run();
}


XHTML






Â 
Â Â Hello GBATemp!
Â 


Â 
Â Â Hello GBATemp!
Â 




XML




Hello, GBATemp


XQuery

(: Hello GBATemp with XQuery 
let $i := "Hello GBATemp"
return $i


XSL-FO




Â 
Â Â Â ?
Â Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â 
Â 
Â 
Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â Â Hello, GBATemp
Â Â Â 
Â 



XSLT




Â 
Â Â Â 
Â 



XUL


----------



## Foie (Feb 21, 2007)

This is my entry

First off, I would like to dedicate my 200th post to GBAtemp itself, who I adore.  This is it.  The big 200.


Secondly, I made a video.  This video is of a game most all of us should love.  Line Rider.  However, the video in itself is pretty choppy, which sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
Enjoy: 




Thirdly, I would like to write a poem for GBAtemp.  Here it is:



_Another day goes by,
To surf the net
To check out GBAtemp,
Who I'm glad I met

It happened 9 months ago,
That glorious day
When I met GBAtemp,
which is why I say:

"GBAtemp, how art thou so fine?
Your amazing web page is oh so divine.
I love to see what you can bring,
My love for you always makes me sing."

That day was wonderful,
It was oh so great.
When I met GBAtemp
It had to be fate.

I was all alone
Sitting in my chair
When the hotty came in
With long silky blonde hair
I asked for her name
Then she beautifully replied:
"My name is GBAtemp,
where video game info is supplied."
I inquired the great one,
"How could this be?
You are way to beautiful
To be a little bit nerdy."

But I was wrong,
For she did not lie.
As I searched through her pages
Of joy did I cry.
I saw the amazing,
A wonderful web page.
The greatness was immeasurable,
Not possible to gauge. 
It was purely amazing,
That beautiful site.
I have never forgotten
That wonderful night.

Nine Months later,
It's a normal affair.
Every day now,
when I sit in my chair,
I think of GBAtemp,
And that wonderful night
For it was GBAtemp,
Who showed me the light._



The end of my entry

Well, that's it.  I may update the video if I can make it with better quality.  Hope you enjoyed it!


EDIT:

Hmm... I have a feeling my post may be overlooked after that huge post before me.  I'll repost it at a different time.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 21, 2007)

My submission lolz.






Downloads, come with extra chiptunes:
http://sonar.heranbago.com/other/GBAtempWub.7z  504 kb
http://sonar.heranbago.com/other/GBAtempWub.rar 846 kb

Or if you just want to see it:
Unpatched .nds.
Patched .ds.gba for GBA flash cards.
Patched .sc.nds for supercards.

I love GBAtemp so much I made a hardcore crackto/intro/splash screen. Complete with a chiptune and parallax stars.

Nothing special, but it's *omg open source* so you can steal/use it.

Might bring back some nostalgia for ROM junkies who haven't seen an intro since the early GBA days. Mode7 monkey, RIP.
I included some other chiptunes in there (yes, including the Mode7 and Legacy GBA ones) 

It works fine on my Supercard SD. The music lags in most emulators. I've heard the music doesn't work on R4 or DS-X. I have no idea why.


More details in the readme. I recommend giving it a once-over.

So you guys like? Or am I the only one nostalgic for the days of yore when an extra megabit was totally worth the monkey eating the watermelon?


VV I found a whole bunch. Although Maktone's are my favorite, my favorites of which were bundled in there.


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 21, 2007)

_<

Anyway, didn't mean to derail the thread, it's for entries only remember.

PS. The dude with all the programming languages - nice job replacing "world" with "GBAtemp", you missed at least two though that I can see


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Feb 21 2007 said:


> _<
> 
> Anyway, didn't mean to derail the thread, it's for entries only remember.
> 
> PS. The dude with all the programming languages - nice job replacing "world" with "GBAtemp", you missed at least two though that I can see








 I have no idea what you're talking about. I would never pirate my entry for a GBATemp competition...


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry, this is my real *entry*:

THE SONG FOR GBATemp


I had to re-record it because I accidentally deleted the original, but I think this one sounds a little better too.
I would really love to add a video with subtitles, but I've never done it and I don't even have the software to do it, I was wondering if somebody would help me.
For now you can read here and sing-along...Don't forget to lower the lights and waive a candle or something while you listen, because it'll be much more romantic !
*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			GBATemp, I love you..
I check you twice a day
Everything I need is here
You let us share the news

GBATemp I trust you,
You never let me down,
All your news are fresh and real, 
just like your reviews...

GBATemp, you work hard
to bring me all the updates
I'd be lost , without your guides
And I need you so....

All the flashcards, modchips too,
and every game released,
There's no other Temp like you,
And there never will.

GBATemp, what a team,
Honest, fair and true
Shaunj66, Costello, Opium too...
And Jumpman17

GBATemp, You're the best,
you're the place that rules
You're the only site I trust
And I always will.......
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Original song: Love Me Tender as sung by Elvis Presley
> New lyrics and voice by Arm73 written and sung on Valentine's day 2007 only for GBATemp !
> Now we only need to find a title for this song....what do you think I should call it ?



I really sung it with all my heart, I hope you like it........


----------



## cheekydollar (Feb 24, 2007)

My Entry:

I love GBAtemp like a fat kid loves cake!

Now that's a LOT of love!!


----------



## TheStump (Feb 24, 2007)

ok, well im finallly done, it took ages but i did it, my first ever flash project and its a game...
drum roll plz.

its....
*I *


----------



## Jsm (Feb 24, 2007)

How much do I love this place?

Well I always tell everyone to come visit r4ds.net.... sorry mean gbatemp.net


----------



## bhamophet (Feb 24, 2007)

my entry:

well. im just a poor student with no knowledge for fancy stuff as others have shown..but i LOVE GBAtemp than what the rest of the members show!!X99!!!! only my laziness to type have forbid me to post more. there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 owh. GBAtemp has been my teacher for a few years now. YAY!


----------



## KR155E (Feb 24, 2007)

I love GBATemp SO MUCH, I wrote it on the start page of my website 64DD.net, so that everybody can see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now if this isn't worth a R4 DS...


----------



## Helmut (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is my entry:

















About it:

Since it's that hard to draw something to me, it took me about 5 hours to draw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Once it was done, I had to scan it, but, well, I don't have a scanner and only one of my friend does. There's only one day of the week I can see him, and since the deadline is the 28th, it has to be today, but, I had something else to do. So, I was a bit hurry but I made it in time, visited my friend and been able to scan it. Hope you like it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 24, 2007)

Brilliant!

Hmm. I need a shave!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 24, 2007)

Holy revelations, Batman! Now correct me if I'm wrong but...

- TSHU IS A GIRL?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- OPIUM AND TSHU WERE GONNA _"DO THE DEW"_ ON V-DAY?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Niccce comic, I currently have the flu (I feels like shizz) and that strip just brightened my day.


----------



## dOoBiX (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my entry:




_(Click the picture to download)_

I love GBAtemp.net so much that I made a GBAtemp R4DS skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you love GBAtemp too, you can show your love by using the skin, like I do!


----------



## friedchicken (Feb 25, 2007)

first page to see.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 25, 2007)

There's no rule that we can't update our entries.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Binary with 20 bouncing marbles:
.nds
.ds.gba
.sc.nds

Full pack with 1, 10, and 20 marbles and sources:
594 KB .7z
2.59 MB .rar


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 25, 2007)

GBAtemp, have my babies. Every one of them.


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2007)

I love GBAtemp so much that I failed all 6 of my university courses in the first term because of it.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this isn't an entry, but that R4 skin is soooo awesome!  I'm using it now =P


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my entry


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 26, 2007)

So much that I went back in time, far far back in the hotel's past (though not as far as some) to stock up on cute toddler photos to show to it's future girlfriends.



I don't just like the forum, I love the people in it. The ones who make a difference. The ones who stick around, care about the community and make their posts on this forum a joy to read. The one's who's names I'll actually remember. I couldn't fit everyone in the pic or work out how to draw most of them but yeah, you get the point.

I have no idea what anyone looks like. So yeah, hair and skin tone: sorry for the f' ups :S

It's a half assed colouring job, I spilt tea on it (sorry TPi) and the colour's probably gonna look messed up on other screens anyway. Yay for TFTs!


----------



## gokong (Feb 26, 2007)

A LOT.


----------



## cory1492 (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 'How much do you LOVE GBAtemp?'
> In pseudocode, with a readme, the function of my love for GBATemp could be described as...
> --start entry--
> 
> ...


---end---

Good luck to the winners... and losers I guess; even I could use a little luck outside a contest and I doubt I will win with this over negative entry - even though that is who I usually am... "if I didn't mention I don't like it, then I must love it but just didn't say so".


----------



## marko1986 (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is my poem to GBATEMP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love..

G for getting me out of the bed in the morning,
making me feel like a king

B for being the most brilliant community and site
and having me staying up all night

A for accelerating my heart beat
whenever new releases hit

T for therapeutic effect for my soul
with them I feel entirely whole

E for exeptional info and support
letting the games be my sport

M for making my day
and serving everything on the tray

P for pleasing my each and every need
and lastly stopping my heart to bleed


Mark

P.S. Thank you for the contest, good luck everybody!


----------



## adams89 (Feb 27, 2007)

This is my entry:










)) LU GBATemp.net :*** BTW - Nice contest - more sth like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 If I win, I'll print it and I'll put this into frame, which is placed on my TV


----------



## SimoxTa (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS IS MY ENTRY:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _*A SHORT TRUE STORY*_
> 
> Once upon a time I went to the Top of the World and I received those commandments:
> 
> ...



MY ENTRY ENDS HERE.


----------



## Wacko` (Feb 27, 2007)

This is my entry.

_
Cut here:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

It was a day of browsing the intarwebz. Hopping from website to website and from forum to forum, I ended up on GBATemp.net. And, what happens!, I caught myself visiting the site every once in a while. At that time the GBA was top of the bill, and I loved that silly handheld. I still do, actually. At one point comes the moment one decides to register, and so I did, after a year or so. And here I am, checking GBATemp. Most of the time it's a daily thing, seeing if there are any headlines.

I appreciate the community you guys have created, and this little GBATemper is happy with what was given.

Thanks

_
Cut here:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

My entry ends here.


----------



## digital_sin (Feb 27, 2007)

i love gbatemp


----------



## Xanikseo (Feb 27, 2007)

This is my entry:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love GBATEMP so much I composed this just for the best website for gaming - ever- the only one I visit EVERY DAY I have internet access to the internet:
> 
> Click here (AUDIO - WMA - better quality audio than MIDI)
> Click here (AUDIO - MP3 - better quality audio than MIDI)
> ...


----------



## Opium (Feb 27, 2007)

This is *acrocosm's* Entry

Link

(he posted it in the shoutbox of the teaser page for v3, we'll accept it)


----------



## SeZMehK (Feb 28, 2007)

Well seeing how when I was about to post my entry, the site goes down... Anyway I hope it still counts:

Seeing that I'm graduating from college in June, I don't have time to do such spiffy entries plus knowing my luck, I wouldn't have won anyway but here is a small entry just to say I entered:

I love GBATemp.NET so much that I would name my first child after you.


----------



## Ben_j (Feb 28, 2007)

If GBATemp were a girl, I'd like to have hard sex with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(yeah ! I'm sure I'm gonna win with this !)


----------



## cheezbunny (Feb 28, 2007)

cheezbunny loves GBAtemp so much that he went on a date with it just to show his love and affection for it.
Even though these two lovers were freshly introduced, cheezbunny discovered some pretty beautiful and amazing things about GBAtemp while on this passion-driven escapade,
one of which was this universal truth...

..GBAtemp is the sole owner of his eternal love!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^--cheezbunny's entry


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

I love GBATEMP so much I dedicate my 300th post to it.  And I linked to the sitein my gamefaqs siggy.
And I made a movie.  Love GBATEMP  If you love the vid... dl the high quality version!

Needs quicktime.

EDITZ:  Here is the compressed version.  15 megs.  


On youtube FTW!  And sort of like an ad for the site too.
To sum the vid up:  I love GATEMP so much I'm willing to make a fool out of myself and sacrifice everythng I have (besides my wii, ds, and G6) for it! 
^Mah entry

And BTW, I made this with my friend who did the camerawork, but everything in final cut was done by me, a computer noob.   MINE HAS SOUL BABY, OH YEAH!!


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 28, 2007)

I used to love the site, but now I love the community! GBAtemp, whenever you feel like needing help, like breaking up with your girlfriend, your car stopped working, ranting about a TV show you don't like and getting your Nintendo fix, tis is the place to be heard.

GBAtemp you are turning into a internet hotspot with everyday that passes. If Nintendo ever decided to make a community around their portables, they should ask you HOW TO DO IT!

Congratulations on the new GBAtemp! KEEP ON TRUCKIN'!


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 28, 2007)

Gbatemp, even though we've only spent a short while together, I hope you'll continue to be my lover.  You've opened my eyes to new and many things (mainly homebrew).  I hope you don't mind it when we sometimes get wet together, lol.

Here's my entry:


----------



## NeoLancer (Feb 28, 2007)

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p11/Neo.../R4contest1.jpg

i used the best of my graphic design abilities to show my appriciation...and most importantly...my LOVE for GBAtemp!!!!!


----------



## Trippy (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey folks, I live in CA so its still the 28th.  I pieced together an animation that you run on your ds.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Have fun.  Get it here


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I'm a late comer to the competition...

[Entry Starts Here]

On an ordinary QWERTY keyboard, GBAtemp is 0.240m from my heart...
On an ordinary Dvorak keyboard, GBAtemp is 0.134m from my heart...
On *MY* keyboard, GBAtemp is 0.072m from my heart...






You're always close to home(row), GBAtemp!

[End Entry]

-- Peace


----------



## OrR (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is my entry...




See how I did it: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/404986188/


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Here is my entry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So thats what the clear thing is for.  Its a stand, woah.

I did that to my wii too, with meh mask from the vid lol.
Great minds think alike... or was that dull minds think alike?


----------



## acrocosm (Feb 28, 2007)

.....My entry for the competition... 

I know, I know it's already over but as I said yeasterday on the temporary shouting board I decided to start it last day and by the time  I posted it (and based on the counter before the official board was down) I thought I still had like 3 hours to go.

...Anyway for the competition or not it belongs here nevertheles and I hada great time making it so I'll post it anyway

It's here
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=...915411&hl=en-GB

and here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNKBpu1pL1M

Any feedback welcome ^^ and keep in mind that it was just one day of work from modelling to animation, so I was quite limited and couldn't do what I really wanted but anyway =)

Maybe it's better that way. I won't have to reply to pricks saying "oh another newcomer posting just for the r4". I have been a silent frequent here from the first steps, when there were still roms to be found. My join date can prove that up to a point, I only registered when at some point it became mandatory for a while even for acces to the news. So shut up =p

Many Kisses
/acro


----------



## acrocosm (Feb 28, 2007)

oh and once again, although I flooded the temp board with it (I was presing refresh on the browser) I did not make the music as well. It's "coleco says how are you" by coleco music and released by 8bit people


----------



## m0nkie (Feb 28, 2007)

i love gbatemp.NET so much i spend my time visitin' it. this fact is very important. u attracted my attention. u provide me with the information i need,  the information which is true and thus valuable. u do whacha like. so do i. i'm gonna be your visitor as long as i need. thanks for bein' helpful. keep on improvin'.


----------

